# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  TIENES TIENDA AGRICOLA O QUIERES TENER UNA !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, si estas interesado en adquirir productos al mejor precio del mercado para tu tienda agrícola, o quieres incursionar en este negocio, envianos un e-mail a :  *kscastaneda@hotmail.com*  Conseguimos todo al mejor precio del mercado a nivel nacional. 
Espero sus e-mail, cordial saludo. Temas similares: ¿Quieres un Vademécum Agrario ¡¡¡GRATIS!!!? Artículo: ¿Eres empresario y quieres vender al exterior?, conoce el proceso exportador ¿QUIERES SER PRODUCTOR DE SEMILLAS HÍBRIDAS DE EXPORTACION ?...ESTO TE PUEDE INTERESAR Artículo: Sector agrícola y segmentos más pobres del país deben tener más apoyo del MEF Quieres exportar?

----------


## Ilich

hola carlos soy ilich estoy interesado en comprar los productos biofertil estoyu a punto de sembrar sandia en 01 hectarea, para lo que requiero abono, me encuentro en nasca quisiera saber si envias los productos a nivel nacional.

----------


## Ilich

si me puedes llamar mi telefono es 956747394

----------

